# passenger door mirror/69



## nesier (Dec 27, 2013)

Looking for a matching mirror for my passenger side door (69 gto) to be the same as driver's side (remote controlled with cable). Any good suggestions??


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

To my knowledge no such animal exists. 

Would be cool to mirror image (no pun intended) a remote mirror in Solidworks and reproduce it on a 3D printer. Chrome it, done.


----------



## nesier (Dec 27, 2013)

*mirror reply*

Might have to keep original aside and put 2 new ones on. Thanks


----------

